# Sticky  Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching tricks



## MaggieRoseLee

Click for full article -- > Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick



> When teaching tricks, teaching a trick is the least important part of it. The reason why I started teaching tricks was because I wanted to teach puppy La that working with me is fun. With puppy Lo, I had so many problems because of all her fears and phobias that I spent all the time and all her meals for getting her used to different things, people, animals, noises etc. – you name it, puppy Lo was afraid of it for sure! And then I got La, my perfect puppy. No fears, no phobias, just hyperactive ball of fur with the cutest face in the world. I never imagined before that training dogs can be so easy, being used to first Aiken and then Lo... I taught her everything that I could think of in a couple of minutes… Her unstoppable enthusiasm for working was forcing me to get creative, to think of more and more tricks… By age of 6 months, half of Europe knew her for her tricks. And her enthusiasm, of course, that one just can’t go by unnoticed. She got me addicted too.


Our pups can do SO much more than we give them credit for...





 




 
Keep in mind, the woman above uses a clicker because she knows marker training teaches a puppy the fastest/clearest (click this -=---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html )

aw:


----------



## TashaBurr

I love it! Thanks for sharing. More people need to do this with their pets and it is a great bonding and mentally stimulating experience for both owner and dog.


----------



## gsforever

WOW pretty good dogs there and owner


----------



## roxieyap

I am committed to teaching my dog a few tricks not only for fun but also so we get to spend more time together and bond together. I've read that positive reinforcement works pretty well them.


----------



## GSD Amelie

I agree. I think that establishing clear, positive communication with your dog is the foundation for obedience, tricks, and a great relationship.


----------



## Mrs.P

It is the journey! Hang on!


----------



## car2ner

that video is making me want summer back, even though it means bugs. Right now going outdoors means snow pants and boots and coats and hats and mittens and long leashes and brushing snowballs off of the dogs when we come in.

In the meantime, yes, teaching tricks is a good way to engage. I need more tricks for my two year old to learn.


----------



## Jenny720

Yes i love that lexus you tube video it has some great tricks to copy on there.


----------

